# non saponified fats?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, this batch of plain ol' lard-olive oil-goat milk soap dried with a much creamier layer on top...I think I remember reading that this was unsaponified fats? What is the cure for this? I accidentally blended this batch to a very firm trace (think pudding) before pouring. Would that be it, or do I need to increase the lye amounts? Slightly confused here...it was run through the calculator before making, and I went with the mid range excess fat range (6%)...should I go lower next time?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

It is probably just fine and needs more cure time.. some lard soaps do this... check it in a week...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

And, if it doesn't come together, don't throw it out. It can be rebatched or made into laundry soap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What do you mean by creamier layer? I do soaps with lard all the time and I have no idea what you mean. I wouldn't think that a 6% sf would be a problem, if all of your measurements were correct. Waiting too long to pour shouldn't do that. Are you maybe talking about ash (a whitish layer on the top of the soap, usually pretty thin) ?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you whip in a lot of air...small batches using your stick blender with it not completely immersed, or using a mixer that is used to get air into products?


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Used a regular hand blender, was all the way at the bottom of the stock pot. It is a lighter layer at the top, not super thin, about 1/8" thick, so not sure if it's ash?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Is it hardening up yet with the rest of the bar?


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes it hardened up, color has evened out a little bit. Since this was a trial run to see if the coconut oil was the culprit with my body chemistry (it wasn't), I'll rebatch it and add coloring and scent and use it as christmas presents!


----------

